# Access: Probleme beim Drucken eines Berichts



## kanti (16. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Access 2003 Datenbank. Hier drin gibt es einen relativ großen Bericht.
Wenn ich mir den Bericht in der Vorschau anschaue und dann ausdrucken möchte, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "Zusätzliche Tabellen können nicht geöffnet werden."
Soweit noch kein Problem. Jetzt kann man in einem Formular einen Drucker aussuchen. Danach wird dann über Buttondruck der Bericht in der Ansicht acViewNormal aufgerufen, was ja ein drucken veranlasst.
Wählt man einen normalen Drucker, so wird in Farbe gedruckt. Wählt meinen einen PDF-Drucker, so wird der Bericht nur in schwarz weiß gespeichert. Ich brauche den Bericht aber in Farbe als PDF-Dokument. Und ausdrucken und wieder einscannen kommt nicht in Frage.

Wer kann mir da helfen? Ich habe es mit Cute PDF Writer und Adobe PDF probiert.
Mir scheint es so, als sei dies ein Access-Problem und kein PDf-Drucker Problem.

Hilfe.

Gruß,
Kanti


----------



## kanti (17. April 2008)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## RavelinePower (21. April 2008)

Hallo

Hast Du den PDF Drucker auch mal Word Excel usw. ausprobiert ? Druckt er da auch schwarz Weiß ?

Kann es sein das der virtuelle Drucker auf Schwarz weiss eingestellt ist ? Oder andere Einstellungen die das veranlassen könnten 

Bei Adobe 8 dingens kan man unter Einstellungen die Farbwahl einstellen, vielleicht macht er da schwarz weiß weil er die kleinste PDF Datei erzeugen will. Kann man aber umstellen, was dann natürlich eine größere Datei das Ergebniss sein wird.

Gruß und viel Glück 

RavelinePower


----------



## kanti (23. April 2008)

Wenn ich den PDF-Drucker mit anderen Programmen nutze, druckt er farbig.
Das ist ja das seltsame, dass es anscheinend nicht am PDF-Drucker liegt, sondern an Access.
Würde ich den Bericht aus der Vorschau heraus drucken, wäre das Ergebnis in Farbe, allerdings müsste ich zig Fehlermeldungen wegklicken.


----------



## kanti (29. Mai 2008)

Mein Problem ist leider noch nicht gelöst.

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee?


----------

